# Northern Rally (Southport) ..... 12th - 14th Oct 2007



## mangothemadmonk

Would anyone be interested in a Rally up the Northern end of the country?

Whistling Bob and myself have been mulling the idea over for a while and we are testing the water to see if we could get enough interest in holding a MHF rally in Southport.

Have a look here...

http://www.visitsouthport.com/

We are looking at maybe a rally in mid Oct (get together) and or a rally in Dec for a shopping/booze pre xmas warm up.

There is loads to do in Southport and the surrounding area. Loads to do for kids as where we are trying for is just on the front looking over the beach and sea.

Lord Street in the town (a very short walk of 5 -10 mins) is a shoppers paradise and very pretty when the lights are on at xmas.

There is a Morrisons a walk away as well but you can get your MH on here for shopping.

There is a theatre, 10 pin bowling (maybe run a comp) there is a Vue Cinema and loads of places to dine if you wanted to go posh or even have a Maccy Dees etc.

Southport has some great cycle routes very flat and if there are any bird watchers (feathered kind) there are sanctuaries just a stroll away onto the marshes.

The parking is flat but there is no electricity but a dump and fresh water should be in place.

Have a look at the above web site and any feed back would be great thanks.

This is the Google map of the car parking site....

Google map

Zoom in and change to satellite view... Its big isn't it?
Johnny F


----------



## RichardnGill

Sound's a good idea to me Jonny. I would try to get there as longs as the dates were ok for us.


Richard...


----------



## BargainHunter

I for one would be interested. 

What site were you thinking of holding the rally on ? It used to be possible to hold rallies on the car park of Southport Pleasureland but since that closed I don't know if it's available anymore ? 

Malcolm


----------



## quartet

*doh north?*

SOUTHport is well south for me....lol


----------



## teckie

I'm interested... subject to date !, Southport is a nice place... We used to go on Rallies at Meol's Hall there.

Cheers Teckie


----------



## BargainHunter

bump


----------



## Bryan

We'd be very interested, it'd be nice to go relatively local  

If there's not enough interest for a rally, would you still do it as an informal meet?

Bryan


----------



## SidT

Count us in depending on the dates of course. Sid


----------



## sennen523

Count us in as well. Southport is a nice place. Where would the site be?
Sennen523


----------



## damondunc

We may be interested but Duncan is off to America for a couple of weeks and will have to check dates.

Chris


----------



## whistlinggypsy

*Southport rally*

Hi all, as JohnnyF say's southport is a great place for a rally/informal meet and the proposed parking would be on the large car park adjacent to the pleasure ground and directly opposite the municipal baths and splash pool (brand new splash pool, and it is great fun).

The site is directly opposite the main beach and as Johnny said has a cycle track all along the front and as far as you like in both directions.

The shopping on Lord Street is world famous, from high class shops to the B&Ms and Primark (bag a bargain) and Morrisons s/market is directly across the road.

The Formby Red Squirrel sanctuary is close by as is the Liverpool Docklands and a great trip on the famous mersey ferry (OK stop singing)

The Blackpool lights will be on in October for those who wish to see them and i could possibly arrange a coach for a trip (extra cost involved) if enough people where interested.

I think Johnny has covered the rest, and as far as dates are concerned i will leave that also to Johnny to arrange as i will be in Germany for 6 week and return on the 10th October.

There is NO problem with dogs of any size, colour, or shape.

The cost will be £4.00 p.u.p.n (no EHU) with no extras for little ones or dogs, and the site is very m/h size friendly so no problems with the bigun's.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Well that's 9 possibles. Its lookin good. Did I tell you I was offering free beer :wink: :wink: to every attendee?

What about the 12th to the 14th Oct? I have been told that there will be a heat wave then.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

That suits us Johnny as we will have been home for 2 days and will be looking forward to a couple of days out :wink: but anytime will suit us upto late December when we depart for warmer climes  

Bob


----------



## LadyJ

All sounds smashing guys if you need any help just let myself or Clianthus know. You can enter it in the rally section on the front page yourselves or if you would like me or Clianthus to do it just pm us all the details etc and we will do it for you.

You never know the butterfly may even attend :lol: opps no I can't thats the weekend of the fishing rally o b it can you change the weekend guys :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## teckie

12th-14th Oct suits me fine... put me down.

Cheers 

Teckie.

P.S I'll pray for some sun


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Jacquie, as far as i am concerned a change of date is fine but i think Johnny is restricted on dates by his working timetable, i am sure he will be along shortly to enlighten us all, and i wish to leave the dates upto Johnny as i will not be around.

Bob


----------



## 103066

I've never been to Southport, so you can count us in (dependent on dates!)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I have provisionally booked for the said weekend as bookings for the site are going quickly as was expected.

Johnny F


----------



## vicdicdoc

Sounds good for us too !


----------



## zoro

mangothemadmonk said:


> Well that's 9 possibles. Its lookin good. Did I tell you I was offering free beer :wink: :wink: to every attendee?
> 
> What about the 12th to the 14th Oct? I have been told that there will be a heat wave then.
> 
> Johnny F


Put us down for one this please

Forget the beer just arrange some dry weather

Steve F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Steve F, we would all like some sunshine but in the very unlikely event (the sun always shines in southport) that it does'nt there are plenty of indoor activities around the town.

Bob


----------



## clianthus

Great idea Chaps

You seem to have lots of interest, if you need any help please let me know.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Jenny, i would think we would be calling upon you and Jacquie for your invaluable expertise as soon as we can put a package together, thanks.

Bob


----------



## sprokit

Hi folks

Just come across this post - sounds like a good venue - we'll definitely attend if it goes ahead.

Keith S


----------



## teemyob

*Northern Thing*

Hello,

Nice Idea

Southport is okay for us. Though the Words "Car Park" tends to put me (us) off........

Trev


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Hello, Nice Idea Southport is okay for us. Though the Words "Car Park" tends to put me (us) off........
> 
> Trev


Trev, how does a soggy wet field and banned dogs sound ( i do not have a dog)

It is a lovely car park, nice tarmac so no sinking upto your axle's, it is very close to all the attractions, shops, bars, walks, rides, beach, but then one cannot please everyone :roll:

Come along you will love it and i will see if we can arrange some astro turf for you :wink:

Bob[/quote]


----------



## sprokit

> Southport is okay for us. Though the Words "Car Park" tends to put me (us) off........


Just think of it as Southport Stellplatz or Aire!

Keith S


----------



## parigby

Siubject to actual dates, l'm interested. October is a problem in that l am in Morocco with Desert Detours.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Keith S, what a splendid suggestion  

Bob


----------



## JockandRita

Florrie130 said:


> I've never been to Southport, so you can count us in (dependent on dates!)


Neither have we, but it sounds okay.

I'll have to wait until the "human planning chart" comes home, before I know what's what. She's got a memory like an elephant. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## trevorf

Sounds good. We go to the CC site every year in Southport which is about 100m away, sounds this sounds like a good cheaper option. 

Subject to Julie's weekend work shifts but hopefully we can come.

Trevor


----------



## Polo

*Southport*

Hi there. If by then we are mobile :roll: we would like to be counted in. Please give us all details etc. in due course.

Polo and himself plus 2 waggys!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Dogs more than welcome  as are kiddies as the Pleasure Beach has just re-opened so I am told. It's very small but a walk along the 3,600ft (1,098m) pier is lovely. You can also fish off the end so bring your fishing tackle.

Johnny F


----------



## AlanVal

Put us down as well please .we would like to attend this one.


Val & Alan


----------



## krull

We're interested too.


----------



## artona

Hi

Although I am based on the East Coast of the UK I have found myself just 5 miles from Southport this evening on business. These days when you just pump post codes into a Tomtom its quite exciting where you end up :lol: :lol: 

Anyway I popped into Southport to have a look this evening and what a great place it is.


stew


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Why thank you Stew, pity we did not know you where in the area we could have met up fro a coffee or something, maybe you will be available for the rally :wink: 

Bob


----------



## artona

Hi Bob

Coffee would have been great, I really did not realise I was so close until I saw the road sign. Despite the 500 mile round trip we would have come up for the weekend except we have put down for the fishing/family fun weekend already


stew


----------



## seaviews2

Hi Johnny F

We are interested too in meeting up.

This will be / would be our first informal meet and we are a bit nervous, well 'til we have a drink anyway.

So, put us down too.

Wendy and I would love to go.

Is the proposed site fairly secure?

Pat and Wendy

PS Your avatar really scares me. When I read your post I had to close my left eye and read from my lefthand periphiral vision!! Hope you don't look as scary in person.


----------



## Bella

*Southport meet*

Would love to join in on this meet; please include us in the attendees.

Pam n "Jessica" aka Bella


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hi Pat and Wendy, you cannot really see Johnny's eye when the black patch is covering it and any way the large scar on his right cheek will take your mind of the eye, just watch out for the wooden leg, it is painful when he stands on your foot.  

Really though he is a nice guy, very friendly.  

As for the security on the rally well it's like this, the car park is an open one with access available to the public at all times, but there is 24hr security on site, one just needs to put out of temptation or lock it up anything around your m/h when left unattended or at night, exactly as you would do on any site, and any way Johnny will keep his eye on things for us all :wink: 

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

whistlinggypsy said:


> Hi Pat and Wendy, you cannot really see Johnny's eye when the black patch is covering it and any way the large scar on his right cheek will take your mind of the eye, just watch out for the wooden leg, it is painful when he stands on your foot.
> 
> Bob


Ar you be roight thar Captain Bob.

Security. If you do what you usually do with your security arrangements regarding yourselves and your MH it will be like any where else you could go. Nobody bothers you and as Bob says there is 24hr security for the park. Plus you've never seen my better half :? :? ..........lets just leave it at that :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

*Southport/Northern Rally update*

We are defo booked on for the Fri 12th till Sun 14th Oct for £4 pnpu. So check your diaries.

They can fit on big rigs so RVrs more than welcome.

All facilities minus lecy and you pay the staff on arrival.

Will do a rally page on the front page at the bottom over the weekend when Bob gets pictures.

Johnny F


----------



## krull

Definately put us down please, have checked diarys and can both make it for the whole weekend. I assume dogs are ok? Please advise if not the case.


----------



## woodcut

*rally*

Hi all love to go but we are away all September back early october, if its after that we would try and get there, Jeff and Margaret


----------



## LadyJ

Jeff the date is 12/14th October :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## mangothemadmonk

krull said:


> Definately put us down please, have checked diarys and can both make it for the whole weekend. I assume dogs are ok? Please advise if not the case.


Hi Krull dogs more than welcome.

Johnny F


----------



## davenlyn

Yes please, put us down for this one too, thats as long as we can persuade Penny(one of our dogs) to share the van with us, she usually demands an awning with her tent in it. :lol:


----------



## Bryan

We're very much looking forward to this rally, can't wait!!


----------



## 97932

Put us down looking forward to it. How do we book and pay.Hope cats are welcome 
Joan and Peter


----------



## mangothemadmonk

wogga said:


> Put us down looking forward to it. How do we book and pay.Hope cats are welcome Joan and Peter


Hi J and P. Cats are also welcome. I will be putting all details up over the weekend on the front page of MHF. On the front page if you scroll down it takes you to all Rallies. Thats where it should be in the next couple of days. You can add your name there or I will.

Look forward to meeting you and the fir balls  

Johnny F


----------



## damondunc

We will be coming

Myself ,dunc and 3 or 4 dogs ( depending on wether or not i have rehomed my little foster puppy by then )


----------



## snailsontour

Will ther be a prize for the first person to spot the sea? Southport is the only place I have been to where they couldn't afford to build a pier to reach the sea, so after a few hundred yards they built it backwards over the lake, towards the town!

That said, it is a good place for a meet. 
Sue (The Scouser) and Bob (Manc)


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ahha, I have seen the sea and it goes under the new (ish) pier and people go fishing at the end of it. So na na nanana :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## snailsontour

Beginners luck. I have been looking for five years - since I met the Scouser - and have only seen it twice.
Bob


----------



## LadyJ

Mangothemadmonk

Johnny you can't not add folks to the rally list only rally staff can do that.




Jacquie


----------



## mangothemadmonk

LadyJ said:


> Johnny, you can't not add folks
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie, so does that mean I can :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks for that :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## LadyJ

No it means you can not Johnny :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Ok Jacquie I wont then   

Johnny F


----------



## clianthus

Hi Johnny and Bob

You have so much interst in this Rally I really think you should enter it into the rally section as soon as possible so that folks can get their names down and you know where you are with it.

When you've entered it I suggest you put a post on this thread asking everyone who has shown an interest to put their names down.

As I said before if you need any help just let me know.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Just got home after 3 days on the cl. site opposite the southport beach and had a great time, even had a paddle in the SEA and we only walked 200mts.

Very busy this weekend with hundreds parked on the beach, one word on WARNING, PLEASE DO NOT WALK ALONG THE BEACH *UNDER THE PIER *AS THE SAND IS VERY UNSTABLE WITH LARGE AREAS OF SOFT SAND ONE CAN SINK INTO.

We had two horses sink upto their hind quarters and had to be pulled out by the fire brigade.

The beach area is very safe and very well patrolled with only very shallow water, please follow the warning signs they are there for your protection.

Looking forward to meeting everyone at the Southport Rally 12/14th October.

Bob


----------



## 92859

*Southport*

Greetings,

We would be interested in attending the Southport rally on 12/14th October, look forward to further information.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

clianthus said:


> Hi Johnny and Bob
> You have so much interst in this Rally I really think you should enter it into the rally section as soon as possible so that folks can get their names down and you know where you are with it.
> When you've entered it I suggest you put a post on this thread asking everyone who has shown an interest to put their names down.


I have done an entry into the rally section on the front page (on front page of MHF keep scrolling down) which should be sorted in the next day or so.

Could all who are wanting to attend the rally 12th - 14th Oct 2007 please put your names down when it appears in the Rally section.

Many thanks.

Johnny F


----------



## clianthus

Hi Johnny

Not sure what went wrong when putting your rally in the rally section :? 

If you try again and it still doesn't work, PM me the details and I'll do it for you.

Regards


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just a quick update. There is a glitch in the system but Nuke is on it and we should see the Southport Rally on the front page on the Rally section very soon.

When it goes on get your names down please.

Johnny F


----------



## nukeadmin

sorted

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=113


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Cheers Nuke  

Johnny F


----------



## clianthus

Glad nuke managed to sort this for you guys, sounds like a great weekend, hopefully everyone who has shown an interest on the thread will now put their names down in the rally section.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

will somebody please confirm this rally for me or tell how i do it myself.

Job done thanks to mods and Jenny

bob


----------



## spykal

clianthus said:


> hopefully everyone who has shown an interest on the thread will now put their names down in the rally section.


The rally section can be found Half way down the Front Page <<<

or click Here to go directly to the Southport Rally page <<<

Mike


----------



## artona

Hi Bob

You should have received an email. When you respond it should confirm. Otherwise you need a member of the rally staff to confirm you


stew


----------



## whistlinggypsy

stew thanks, i have the email it just got lost in the many i have all day, and now all is as it should be.

Cheers 

Bob


----------



## SidT

Hi Folks. Have just confirmed. Hope to see you all at Southport provided we are back from France :? 
Cheers Sid


----------



## whistlinggypsy

French Riviera or Southport Riviera, there's no difference, sun, sand, and sea well 2 out of 3 is not bad

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Nice one SidT. Great to see you on board, should be a good weekend.

Johnny F


----------



## 97932

Hi Just got our confirmation back see you all there 
Joan and Peter


----------



## mangothemadmonk

wogga said:


> Hi Just got our confirmation back see you all there
> Joan and Peter


Nice one :thumbleft:

Johnny F


----------



## Velvettones

Hi - just made an unconfirmed reservation - as this will be our first (of many) rally with you guys, what must i do next, do i just confirm on the email and then turn up at the car park in october?


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Toni and Mark, you sure do confirm on the email and turn up and pay on the gate, looking forward to meeting you and you will i'm sure have a great time and meet some nice friendly folk.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Anymore out there want a trip to Southport for what should be a great weekend with loads to do?

I have been asked a couple of questions by attendees for the earliest and latest times to arrive on the Fri and times for leaving on the Sunday.

I am contacting the pleasureland manager tomorrow and will post when I have confirmation.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Have we anything planned, eg Bbq?

Steve


----------



## 92859

*Southport*

Greetings,

Could someone please confirm me as I am unable to receive these email confirmations.

Planning to visit friends in Burnley beforehand and make a week of it.

Look forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Steve, i will ask Johnny to check on the bbq thing and post reply.

Bob


----------



## clianthus

Hi Peter

I have confirmed you for this rally.


----------



## 92859

*Southport*

Greetings,

Thanks Jenny, I don't know why I can't receive confirmation emails, never been able to, hmmmmm.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Howdo all.

Just spoke to Southport staff and below are arrival and departure times...

Earliest arrival on the Fr is 11:00 am but there is no probs if you arrive late (Steve  )

Latest departure on the Sun is 14:00 pm but I think we could push it as they don't have anything booked in as yet.

I can't see a problem with gas BBQs. There will be a few serving and ex firemen going so we should be well covered for any eventualities. I like my steak rare to medium and it has to be Aberdeen Angus and a bloody big chunk of Sirloin 

I will be having a BBQ come rain or shine cos I am a little :redhotevil: so you quite welcome to use ours if you need one.

Any questions/ideas anyone has let Bob or myself know and we'll do our best to find out.

The Blackpool Illuminations will be on so we could get a tour up if anyone is interested see here...

Blackpool Illuminations

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Cheers Johhny/Bob
How do we pay if late? (I will keep asking if you keep answering 8O :lol: )

Why not put a link to Rally in your signature

HERE

Steve


----------



## artona

Hi

_The Blackpool Illuminations will be on so we could get a tour up if anyone is interested see here_

Years ago we drove out motorhome _ a Swift Kontiki down the illumination run, the kids loved it

stew


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Steve, do not concern yourself about payment, i or Johnny will clamp your vehicle until said amount is forthcoming, it isn't a problem.

Johnny has put a link in his signature, i have not because i leave for Germany in a couple of weeks until the 7th Oct. so no point.

Looking forward to seeing you both again and will we have some fun on my home turf.

If enough are interested in the blacky lights let me know as i have a local contact with a mid size private coach owner but it will have to to booked very very shortly, i will find out the cost tomorrow and post details.

Bob


----------



## 94055

Hi Bob
You both have a great time and see you when you get back.



> Johnny has put a link in his signature


He does not have an active link only a prompt.

Take care mate

Steve
Oh and Jan :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy

I will suitably chastise Johnny tomorrow and get him to put a link in.

Bob

Oh and Barbara :wink:


----------



## 92859

*Blackpool*

Greetings,



> If enough are interested in the blacky lights let me know as i have a local contact with a mid size private coach owner but it will have to to booked very very shortly, i will find out the cost tomorrow and post details.


Last time I was in Blackpool I took a coach party there myself, now that is some years ago! so I could be interested, maybe the wife as well!!  if the price is right!


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Blackpool*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Last time I was in Blackpool I took a coach party there myself, now that is some years ago! so I could be interested, maybe the wife as well!!  if the price is right!


You and me both Peter, and Rita came along as a courier. :? :? :? :lol:

We'd be intersested too, possibly.

We will bring our BBQ, but it's only as mobile as the bulk gas tank it's attached to. So, if it's a communial jobbie, we can drive over to the area. :roll: :roll: :roll:

Jock.

P.S. *Bob & Barbara*, have a great time in Germany. Perhaps we can exchange notes over a beer, when we meet. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

SandJ said:


> Why not put a link to Rally in your signature
> Steve


Well you grasser Steve :wink: :wink:

Steve there will be somebody around to take your money if not see them in the mornin there will be no probs.

As you can see I now have a link in my signature for the rally.

I am very sorry Bob. Hope you will forgive me mate I should have done it before   

Do we want to do a communal BBQ? If yes let us now and we can get it set up. I can get really nice plumptious chicken breast at a good price and do a luvly sticky chinese chicken.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Communal bbq sounds good for me, we will bring along some gear as well, and may a few bottles as well (Dornfelder) a real beautiful wine.

Bob


----------



## 94055

Cheers Johhny
We will go with the flow regards BBQ :wink: 
Lights not sure of
Now what else can I ask? 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BargainHunter

Communal BBQ sound great to me. We're really looking forward to it as it sounds like its going to be a cracking rally.

Malcolm


----------



## JockandRita

mangothemadmonk said:


> I can get really nice plumptious chicken breast at a good price and do a luvly sticky chinese chicken.
> 
> Johnny F


Hi Johnny,

That might swing it with "you know who". :wink: :wink: :wink:

Stick roll, us down for two portions please.

Jock.


----------



## mangothemadmonk

JockandRita said:


> Stick roll, us down for two portions please. Jock.


Already booked mate, so you-know-who has no choice but to turn up   

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Sorry folks, the guy i had in mind for a coach trip to the Blackpool Illuminations is already booked solid for most nights throughout the light show, and no chance on our weekend.

Back to the drawing board, i will try some more local ones and see if they can do anything but i have my doubts.

Bob


----------



## gazza333

Hi all, 
Any room for me and the wife complete newbies. I pick up my first ever motorhome mid september - a swift kontiki and would love to join you all. I will be the one that looks like he hasn't got a clue what hes doing and asking all the stupid questions if your unfortunate enough to say HI......
Ive provisionally booked on the rally section. Im presuming i need to respond to an email but i don't appear to have had one yet. Im like a kid at christmas waiting for santa to bring me my pressie 

gary and mary


----------



## whistlinggypsy

gary and mary, you will be made very welcome at Southport rally, do not worry about the email it will turn up and if it doesn't one of the rally co-ordinators ( Jacquie or Jenny ) will confirm you both i am sure, as we cannot do that.

See you soon and ask away, there will be plenty of advise after a couple of bottles vin rouge and some of johnnies sticky chinese chicken.

Bob


----------



## gazza333

many thanks Bob, Just found the confirmation email nestling in my junk email folder so Im now confirmed.. Please leave a big space for me as im a novice at this reversing motorhomes lark :lol: :lol:

I very much look forward to meeting you all


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Gary and Mary. Look forward to meeting you both. Don't worry about being newbies. We have all been there and me personally, I am always learning.

See you soon and good luck with the Sept pick up. Don't forget to ask advice on the forums for the dos and don'ts on the hand over.

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Hi Gary and Mary
Look forward to meeting you at Southport also. Have you downloaded the new van checklist? It is here

Handover checklist click

Good luck with pick up and as said already ask away, we all started at some time.

Steve


----------



## Velvettones

hi gary - ur not the only newbies - we picked ours up on saturday and are already confirmed for southport


----------



## krull

I have booked and confirmed. Do we pay in advance, if so how?

Confused......


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Krull. You pay on the gate or when someone from the Pleasureland staff comes knockin' at your van door.

Hope thats un-confused you  

Johnny F


----------



## krull

Thanks Mango.


----------



## 104901

And another newbie :lol: 

Pick mine up on the 6th (was going to be a week earlier, hence the wrong amount of days below) 

and I shall drive around Derby all day :lol: :lol: We can go in convoy Velvettones :wink:


----------



## 94055

Welcome abord labshack
This rally is getting rather full and should be brill

Steve


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Looking likely to being a full house hey Steve, not bad for a first time venue and we will all have a great time i am sure.  

Will be leaving MTMM (magothemadmonk) to do all the final preparations as only a few days now before departure, and i will have to make sure the m/h is clean for the rally with all these new m/hs turning up. :wink: 

Bob


----------



## 94055

Hi Bob
Thought you had gone mate :roll: 
I will help Johhny if he needs it, will finaly get to meet him at last.
Yes brilliant for your first one.
Have a good one mate see you soon

Steve


----------



## 103932

*southport rally*

Hi, How does one confirm we are going on this rally ?

regards David :?


----------



## 94055

Hi david
Go to here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=113

Put your name down the when you receive email confirm it as instructed. If you do not get email then get back to us on here

If you have not confirmed then I would get it done. As said this is going to be a full house

Steve


----------



## 103932

*southport rally*

Hi Steve, Had my name down a few days now have not received an email

regards david.


----------



## 94055

Hi David
Yes I have checked and yourr name is on page.
Either Jen or Jac will see this or the pm I send them.You are confirmed. Some of them may be away.

Steve

ps

pm has been sent


----------



## 103932

*southport rally*

Hi Again Steve, Many thanks for your help.

regards David


----------



## 104901

Oh Oh Oh getting rather excited now - I hope Kipper can make it - I don't want to be the only solo newbie


----------



## 94055

Hi Shelley
Do not worry about being the only single, this occurs often at meets/rallies. You will be made welcome of that I am sure. If you would like some assurance then contact by pm Trish (tockalosh) she will put your mind at rest. I could give you more names but it is not needed honestly. Have a look at the meets/rallies photos, you can see by them what a good time we have.
See you at Southport

Steve


----------



## 104901

Ok have confirmed ..I think :roll: 

I had to copy & paste the url as I kept getting the page could not display but think it worked 8O


----------



## metblue

*camping in the north*

Hi Johny,could be good but as I along with several million others live in the real north "gods country Bonnie Scotland".It's a tad to far for me for a week-end.Maybe you could look at a map of the UK and define NORTH !! LOL
Whatever, whoever goes to it will surely enjoy themselves, you too I hope.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hi Paul (musicman), nice to see you are coming to the Southport Rally, hope you bring your gear and then you can liven up the BBQ on saturday evening.

Look forward to seeing you and Sue, and no problem with the dog Paul so see you soon.

Bob


----------



## 92859

*Southport*

Greetings,

Bob, are you having a car boot at Southport? thats if it is fine of course. 

:smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros:


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Peter, there has been no mention of a car boot as yet, i will ask Johnny when he gets home and see what he thinks.

Bob


----------



## 104010

We may very well be interested - we are actually going to Southport on Tuesday the 28th as I (Pauline) have relatives in Birkdale. We are staying at the Esplanade - this has electricity hook-ups which I am a lot happier with owing to my oxygen needs  We are also looking at going on the 5th October, probably to the same place although we will be looking at a site in Ainsdale when we visit on Tuesday next. We could then join up with you from this visit on the 12th to the 14th :!: and I will probably be ok without the hook up as I can carry more cylinders We are away in December so unable to do this one but please notify us of any others in Southport in the new year as I can always tie it up with a visit to my cousin and her husband who are strongly looking at getting a motor home :wink: 

Please let us know if you are going ahead with the proposed rally

Pat and Pauline


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Pat and Pauline, yes the rally is in full swing for the 12/14th Oct. and if you wish to attend may i suggest you enter your name to the list and confirm A.S.A.P as the limit of m/hs is being reached rapidly.

If you come to Southport often and are a member of the CC&C there is an excellent CL site at the Scout Premises in front of the shopping centre along the promenade, water, dump and electric and for £10p.n. you can use the toilets when office is open but you can only use their showers when no one is in residence, any more help you require just ask away.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi all just got back from weekend away in the Lakes, great weekend and all free parking, well nearly. 3 nights for £4    

As you can see the rally is filling up nicely. Thanks to all who have booked in and confirmed. I know there are a few who are waiting to find out partners work times etc. If you can could you please confirm when you know as this will give others wanting to come a chance to attend.... There's no pressure as its ages off yet.

We will be putting a final conformation date 1 week prior to rally, so if you haven't confirmed your name will be removed but like I said there's loads of time yet.

If you need any help please send me a PM, Always on call, no job too small..

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Whey hey all booked up :wav: 

If those who haven't confirmed would do so as soon as they are able that would be greeeeeeaaaat.

Many thanks.

Johnny F


----------



## 104010

Great! Look forward to meeting everyone there - thank you also for all your help


----------



## 101002

whistlinggypsy said:


> Pat and Pauline, yes the rally is in full swing for the 12/14th Oct. and if you wish to attend may i suggest you enter your name to the list and confirm A.S.A.P as the limit of m/hs is being reached rapidly.
> 
> If you come to Southport often and are a member of the CC&C there is an excellent CL site at the Scout Premises in front of the shopping centre along the promenade, water, dump and electric and for £10p.n. you can use the toilets when office is open but you can only use their showers when no one is in residence, any more help you require just ask away.
> 
> Bob


 Yes Bob 
Its a good pitch we are syaying there travelling up to Linclonshire first for two nights then on to Southport hoping to meet everyone at last.

Big Frank


----------



## 94055

Bob, Johhny
The site is fully booked, well done. It will be an excellent meet I am sure. Is it 40 max or is there a chance of more? Also you may need to consider cutting the confirmation time as some are not confirmed. This would give others achance to join us. Just my thoughts but it is your rally.

Steve

ps
Looking forward to meeting members I have comunicated with but never met.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Steve, i have left home now and just popped on line for a while until the ferry, so as far as more attendee's i think it will be upto to Johnny to find out if it's possible.

One thing i will say is that the event is being held on a public car park, (our section will be seperated off) and as so anyone can park there but i do not know the cost of overnighting.

Bob


----------



## 94055

Hi Bob
No probs mate Johhny will sort it. Looking forward to it, we may actually be off the week before and we are thinking of going to the lakes etc first.
Anyway you and Babs have a lovely time and see you when you get back.

Steve and Jan


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Bob, have a great one mate and luv to the missus. See you when you get back and stay safe out there.

As there are only 4 who have yet to confirm I will leave it for now to give them time (I hate being pushy) but if anyone else wants to put their name on a waiting list PM me please then we will take it from there. I will contact the nice lady at Southport and see if we can up the numbers but can't promise anything, but it is a large area and I would reckon it will be quiet in Oct.

Can't wait to meet you all just hope our youngest doesn't decide to go into labour a few weeks early as she is due the beginning of Nov. She'll just have to keep her legs crossed and wait. (She should have done that before :roll: but we wont go into that)

Anyone any suggestions on what you want to do? We could arrange a 10 pin bowling match as the alley is only a few minutes walk away.

There's loads to do anyway. Will get some maps and info on the town to hand out.

Johnny F


----------



## 104010

That sounds a good idea - if the weather is nice perhaps we could do a little trip on the following? It might need booking early if there is a lot of us and perhaps lunch or afternoon tea afterwards? Just a thought

MARINE LAKE and the MISSISSIPPI Paddle Steamer

One of the largest man-made leisure pursuits lakes in England. The lake is home to various watersports clubs including sailing, water-skiing and rowing. 

Marine Lake is also home to The Southport Belle a Mississippi style paddle steamer that will take you on a scenic tour along Southport's Victorian seafront.

There is also the iron men in Crosby? 100 ironmen (sculptures) in the sea there apparently - we just went to see them and the tide was full in - lol All the times I go there and never see the sea! ha

Pauline


----------



## trevorf

Hi Bob & Johnny

Just received my wifes work rota and good news - she is off the weekend of the rally. I have just confirmed - see you all there.

Trevor


----------



## 94415

I booked the last place but unfortunately can't confirm 'til next week, though we're 90% certain it'll be OK.
I'll let you know as soon as I can.
Haven't been to Southport for years!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Nice one Trevor and no probs TheRallier.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just a quicky.... If anyone has changed their mind and now  doesn't  want to attend please let me know asap as this again will give others the chance.

Many thanks.

Johnny F


----------



## sennen523

Hello All,
Southport Rally. For information.

For those of you who don't want to drive or move their rigs, it's very easy to go on the train to Liverpool. The rail station is a short walk from the site. Trains run about every 15 mins and takes 45mins to Liverpool Central. I think the return ticket cost is £3.80.(info for 13th October)
This is our first MHF rally and are looking forward to meeting you all.
Hope info is of some help.
Regards,
Sennen523.


----------



## 94415

Now confirmed. See you all there!


----------



## LadyJ

Could bluewing please confirm he will be attending this rally thanks as there is now a waiting list.


bluewing now confirmed thanks Frank


Jacquie


----------



## 94055

What about Florrie? Come on Florrie you are the only one not confirmed.

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I hope she does     

What a bout a BBQ and recreational drinking/social gathering for one of the nights and a 10 pin bowling/recreational drinking night the other?

Do I detect a theme for the weekend....? I knew Steve (SandJ) would be a bad roll model :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Sounds good to me



> I knew Steve (SandJ) would be a bad roll model


Not sure about above comments though. :roll:  :lol: :evil: Which one to choose? :lol:

Don't for get the bring and fit part, even if it is only showing some how it is done. We must have quite a few experts in one field or another?

Steve


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hi Johnny, just popped on to see how things are going and as suspected you have it all under control, except do not take any lip of that S&J pair they are a bad influence :wink: really looking forward to this one.

We are at Trittenhiem on der Mosel at the moment and we will be off too Enkirch as soon as i get sleeping beauty up.

Beautiful run along the Mosel, weather has been kind so far with a little rain at night, lots of m/hs making for Sant Goar for the Rhine in Flame so i suppose we will have to get along there shortly so as to get a place to park up.


Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Bob, the weather here is cracking the flags. Glad your having a good time. 

Don't be cruel to your BH. Let her have a lie in you tight swine :roll: :roll:. Your on your hols you know, take it easy and relax.

Have a great time and see you soon. Look after that "wrecker" that you drive. What did you say when we met and I told you I had a Hymer :roll: :roll: 

TTFN

Johnny F

ps Don't you worry about SandJ, I am lulling Steve into a false sense of security. He wont know whats hit him when we get him to Southport. But don't tell him :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 94055

Hi Guys
Sorry, bad news. We are unable to make it 8O I/we was/were so looking forward to it as well. It is one of them things, can't be helped. Have to try again at a later date.
Now if I did not know you two better I would take your comments the wrong way.



> ps Don't you worry about SandJ





> S&J pair they are a bad influence


Nice to be liked 8O :lol: :lol:

Oh and I still hope you have a good time Bob and Babs

Oh the comments at the beginning, that was about making home brew, never been able to make it. You never thought it meant we could not come did you?

:wink: :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Oh Mr Steve, you are teasing us no 8) 8) 

Johnny F


----------



## krull

Mango, 

I'm having trouble accessing the attendees list. Could you check please that my name is showing as having confirmed. Have just had to renew suscription so that may be why. 

Thanks Krull


----------



## 94055

Hi Krull
Not sure if Johhny on tonight.
I have just tried and the whole thing is not working right. Even if I used the block on right side it gives most of it.But not attendees
Put a request in help section

Steve


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Krull, i cannot get onto the rallies page to verify your comformation so hopefully Johnny will be able to get on when he finishes work, hope you are on as it will be a great weekend, even with S&J coming along :wink: 

Bob


----------



## 94055

Hi Bob
Snap same time

I will get a conscience :lol: 

I am unable to see mine, it is something wrong with site. I checked it and the only one not confirmed was Flo. That was last week.

Steve

Will leave reporting it to Krull or Johhny


----------



## urbanracer

Just got my new M/H last week as I live just north of Preston is there one day I can pop along and see what goes on?


----------



## 92859

*rally site*

Gretings,

If you go into Sign up for a MHF Motorhome Rally with no obligation on the front page you will get this site

You can then see the info and attendees.


----------



## 94055

Hi peter thanks for that.

Krull I have checked and you are confirmed

urbanracer
I have no doubt you will be made very welcome, as we are not sure of schedule. Check back here to find out the best day/time to arrive. Johhny/Bob can then reply

Steve


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Krull, thanks to Peter i can confirm your are confirmed if you see what i mean :lol: 

Urbanracer you can call in any day you like as the rally is held on a public car park on the Esplande, you pay for daily parking but not sure of cost.

Steve, just joking you know i just love Jan and i just love Jan as well so do not get a complex, me and Johnny will look after you and show you the error of your ways with a wee dram or two, and maybe a kareoke song from you.

Beautiful here tonight sitting on the banks of the Rhine, nice bottle of wine and on my favourite forum ( right love just coming in now) sorry got too go now the boss wants a cuppa.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I am actually trying to get a few extra places as it's a BIG area and I am sure we can squeeze a few more on.

Just nipped in while at work not meant to be here could get in trouble but hey bwho cares....

Glad all sorted out with Krull etc. Well done HT for getting in the "back door" so to speak.

Johnny F


----------



## 106950

As a brand new member.. It would be a great way for us to meet a few of you all. Count us in for it as probable possibles. Or even possible probables. Oh..... whatever.... we'll do our best to make it. (And, we love Southport) (Steve and Angie)


----------



## 106950

oops... just noticed it's fully booked... I'll be a bit quicker next time.. LOL


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Charlie-boy, there could be some places as a few might drop out. PM me if you want to go on the waiting list.

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Sorry guys for the delay in confirming, we've been pootling around Scotland so not been about on here for a couple of weeks.....the good news is we have now confirmed! 

Looking forward to it, sounds like it will be a great one! See you there!

K&K&R


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Whey hey, thanks Florrie, hope you had a great time up North. Its a beautiful country Scotland. I bet the roads were quiet :?: 

See you soon.

Johnny F


----------



## teckie

*Southport Rally !!!*

Hi there...just looking through the post's for Southport Rally, I notice there are 2 dates 12th -14th Oct and 12th -15th Oct !!! Could you please enlighten me as to the correct dates. :roll:

Cheers Teckie.

P.S I'm bringing the Sun with me or at least I'll try. :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

*Re: Southport Rally !!!*

Hi teckie, don't know where you got the 12th - 15th from but the dates are the 12th - 14th Oct inclusive.... Fri - Sun.

Please feel free to bring the sunshine, the more the merrier.

See you there.

Johnny F


----------



## teckie

*Southport Rally !!!*

What a pity... I was hoping for a longer weekend 

Teckie


----------



## teckie

*Southport Rally !!!*

Hi Johnny... if you look at the "Motorhome Rally Programme" listing half way down the forum home page you will see what I mean :lol:

Cheers Teckie


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Your right mate it does. Never noticed that will get it changed.

You have eyes like the proverbial s***house rat :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Johnny F


----------



## teckie

You're admitting that it's time someone had their eyes tested then !!! :roll: :lol: :lol: 

Where's my medal then ?.

Teckie


----------



## mangothemadmonk

teckie said:


> You're admitting that it's time someone had their eyes tested then !!! :roll: :lol: :lol: Teckie


Hello, hello, is someone there.........

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Hi Johhny,
Now we know that poor Jock and Rita are unable to attend, who is taking there place?

Steve


----------



## BargainHunter

Sorry Guys but I'm going to have to cancel. I have an infected foot and the doc says it will take at least 2 weeks to clear up. I was really looking forward to this one too!!

Malcolm


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Thanks for letting us know Malcolm. Hope the foots better real soon mate.

Maybe next time :thumbleft: 

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

Not long to go now - really looking forward to this one, stocked the fridge up with beers, and plenty of red wine on board already! 

Has anything been arranged / planned such as bbq / bowling / illuminations etc?


----------



## 94055

Looking forward to it as well Florrie. One thing though, you need a bottle of white wine in case you spill some red wine. :wink: 

:lol: :lol: 

Come on guys what is on the agenda?

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Well jus a quick itin.. ittina...itonar...what we might be doing...

Fri... meet and greet and a get together drinking session.

Sat....Same as Friday but more drinking, oh and peanuts

Sun...Not getting up due to hangover... Oh may have hangover medicine.. more drink.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I will be putting together a little handout, which will include nearest doctors, pharmacy, off-licence etc.

Also included will be what shows are on at the theatre and pictures. Best prices for cider and red wine.... There will be a lecture on Fire Prevention in the MH, which will include what drinks to mix and not mix.

Does there seem to be a theme here...??

BBQ certainly if people want. Bring your own???

Let me know what you want fancy doing. Southport is a great place and caters for all.

The main thing is to relax and enjoy yourselves and a good natter on the pros and cons of the sweeper system for SandJ and his :roll: team.

Johnny F


----------



## 103066

mangothemadmonk said:


> Well jus a quick itin.. ittina...itonar...what we might be doing...
> 
> Fri... meet and greet and a get together drinking session.
> 
> Sat....Same as Friday but more drinking, oh and peanuts
> 
> Sun...Not getting up due to hangover... Oh may have hangover medicine.. more drink.
> 
> Johnny F


Sounds good to me, don't forget the fry up :eggface: the best hangover medicine!


----------



## 94055

Sounds good to me Johhny, except the sweeping :lol: 

It sounds like Florrie is on breakfast duty :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

It looks like her and her pet dragonfly have already been trying the beans.... :wickedfart: 

Johnny F


----------



## SidT

Hi JohnieF. Just got back from a month down France. looking forward to Southport, Anything cropped up while I have been away I should know about?
Cheers Sid


----------



## 103066

Hey! Don't know what you mean! (pfft)  

As for breakfast duty, no probs, if someone can just bbq the bacon and sausage, I'll fry the eggs, cook the beans and mushrooms and someone else gets to wash up!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Sid. You know JockandRita wont be attending cos of the damage to the Hymer?

Apart from that all systems are go.

Hope you had a great time away and we will find out all about it when we meet up at Southport. Bring your photos.

Oh and Florrie, Steve says you are washing up as well   But I'll do the BBQ... It's a man thing :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## teckie

*Which Car Park !!!*

Just wondering which car park the rally will be held on ?


----------



## gazza333

looking forward to this now. Just back from the goose fair weekend in Notts and itching to get out again. Is water available on site ? as I may need to top up when i arrive (long story but live on a hill and leaks out etc etc)

Anyway myself and mary will be here, and we are quite new to motorhoming so please feel free to pop over and say Hi, we have a lot to learn, and probably many daft questions that can be answered over a beer.

See you all there 
Gary and Mary


----------



## 92859

*directions*

Greetings,



> Just wondering which car park the rally will be held on ?


Hmmmmmmmmm, and will there be any direction signs Johnny? as my sat nav is not working properly and it may take me to Blackpool!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi chaps.

Right, water waste and rubbish ok, sorted.

Directions..... on the Southport coast road. Go under the pier, go to the next major round-a-bout and look to your left. You will see a big car park with me parked on it and Bob and Steve.....

Have a look at the map on google maps on the rally thread and it will show you...........

Marine Drive

See you there...

Johnny F


----------



## 94055

Whe.....heeeyyeee
See you at the spot. Johnny will phone when we get near :lol: 
For anyone else......look for the motorhomes.

See ya


----------



## SidT

Hi Johnnie. What time can we arrive on Friday and do we have to be off on Sunday.
Cheers Sid


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Sid, you have a PM.

The soonest you can get on is about 11:30 and we have to be off for 15:00 on the Sunday.

Anymore info needed just ask.

See you all there.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hi Johnny, I am home and what help if any do you require apart from sorting out that SandJ gang :wink: just give me a whistle and i am all yours  

Bob


----------



## teckie

Can't get on the Car Park until after 11:30an Friday !!! I can see Motorhomes Q'ing for 2 miles along Marine Drive :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 97932

Hi Johnny How high is the pier can RVs get under it we are 12'6 High

Joan and Peter


----------



## whistlinggypsy

wogga, if you are coming down coastal road from Preston end toward Southport when you come too the peir if you cannot get under turn left at mini r-about over next mini r-about, over our lovely new bridge and right at lights.

Carry straight on until r-about at Morrisons turn right and the entrance to our car park is on the the right just before the next r-about.

Bob


----------



## 97932

Cheers for the info Bob if we cant get under we will follow your directions.

Peter and Joan


----------



## mangothemadmonk

I have done a route on Google maps see

HERE

This is if you think you wont go under the pier. I am not sure of height, sorry.

If you put it on Hybrid it shows up more detail.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Johnny, i will go down tomorrow and get the height of the bridge and post details.

p.s. if you do follow johnny's directions please do go round the r-abouts the right way :wink: 

Bob


----------



## 103932

Hi, The weather is looking promising according to the weather man,


----------



## SidT

Johnie/Bob. Would I be right in saying that coming up from Woodvale direction we won't go under the pier but turn right at the roundabout near were the flower show is held?
Sid


----------



## whistlinggypsy

You are correct Sid, there is no problems coming in from that direction.


Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy

OK, all you people coming from the Preston direction along coastal road can get under the pier bridge as long as you are not over 13ft/4mts. high.

If over this height follow Johnny F route.

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Well done Bob. 

See you soon.

Johnny F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just checked the looooonnnnnggggg range weather forecast....

Southport 10 day weather forecast

Could do with a bit more sun :hotsun: :hotsun: :hotsun: :hotsun: but it's not looking bad... Should I have said anything :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Johnny F


----------



## blackbirdbiker

Hi All,  

As this is our very first rally  I'm not sure of the proceedures eg. who do I pay, where can I park, :roll: any problems with arriving late on Friday as I have to travel from deepest south. 8O 

Any info would help the boss from panicking.
  
Keith..


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi Keith, if you had skipped back a few pages it is all in there.

Pay the staff when you get there, they should come collecting from you and you can arrive whenever you want after 11:30 on Fri morning there is no gate so get there when you can and all will have to be off at 15:00 on Sunday afternoon.

You will see us all parked up and I and Bob will be keeping an eye out for stragglers.

Have a safe trip up and see you there.

Johnny F


----------



## blackbirdbiker

Thanks Johnnyf........ :lol: .......see you on Friday.

Keith


----------



## 97932

Thanks Bob For the info on the bridge will come coast road see you all there just after lunch we are hoping to arrive.

Joan and Peter


----------



## 104236

Looks like we will get there around 9pm on Friday. Sorry its so late but we have to work on Friday  

Look forward to seeing you all


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Suzy, isn't life hard when you have to work on a Friday to make a buck :wink: 

Looking forward to catching up with you on Friday.

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hi everyone, well the weather is reported to be dry and warm this morning in Southport with a good chance of seeing a little sun later in the day.

Johnny and me will be at the rally site around 11.00am so as to welcome everyone on arrival and to let you have some useful info, rally site open from 11.30am so see you all later and drive carefully, also be warned that the speed camera's and traffic wardens are deadly in southport.

Bob


----------



## kbsserv

Hi

Just a question are we the only raly on the car park??

I only ask this because we will not arrive till about 9pm,i hate to park
with wrong crowd  

My wife is more worried i park in morrisions for the night,that wil frighten the shoppers on sat morning when they see me :lol: :lol: 

regards
Karl


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Karl, no problems on arrival time we are/will be the only rally on site.

Many may be missing at that time exploring the bars around town but someone will be around to assist you.

Bob


----------



## 94415

We'll hopefully be there around 8.00pm. See you all then!


----------



## damondunc

Hope to be there about 3pm,we are having a coffee and burger at the mo enroute




Chris


----------



## 92859

*southport*

Greetings,

Sitting outside, sun is showing its face now, could be in for beter weather for tonight, loads of vans here, spent loads in the town centre.

Back home Sun or Mon, then Brownhills on wednesday for work to be completed on van.

Looking forward to next trip.


----------



## teckie

Anyone home from Southport yet !!! we landed home an hour ago... 

Teckie


----------



## trevorf

Yep. We are back home too. Good weekend, nice to put a few more faces to names. Many thanks to Bob & Johnny for organizing and for the entertainment Friday evening (sorry but didn,t catch your name)

Same again next year ?  

Trevor & Julie


----------



## vicdicdoc

I'm home ! . . 
A good turnout for a good weekend, many thanks to the organizers and a big Hi to everyone [incase I missed saying it to anyone] . . it just goes to show that there IS an interest for meetings this side of the country.
I'll have to investigate the possibility of organizing another 'meet' at Carrog not too far from Llangollen.


----------



## gazza333

*Back from Southport - A big thankyou*

Well we just got back from our first ever rally with this forum, and only our fourth ever outing in the motorhome. Myself and Mary thoroughly enjoyed ourselves and you made us very welcome. I highly recommend the rallies to anyone like us who hasnt done it before. 
Mary has already asked me to find out when other rallies are on, as she wants to go again. Many thanks for the excellant organisation and a thoroughly enjoyable weekend. See you all again very soon

gary and mary


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hi all, Barbara and me are back home after a grueling journey through the traffic (1.5 miles) and via. the Chinese for a dim sum buffet, got the m/h back into storage and sunk into the soft ground and now need a tractor for a pull out, happy day's.

Great rally mangothemadmonk (JohnnyF) we had a great weekend and it was nice to put some more faces to the forum names, thank you all for the support.

A big thanks to musicman (paul) for the singalong on friday evening (shame about the weather on Sat. night)

I am sure we can arrange another next year and hopefully include a bit more sunshine.

Hope you are feeling better now Steve (S&J) and i have sent for drain free to call a.s.a.p. at our flat

Bob :wink:


----------



## Polo

Hi we are also now back home after a detour around Preston!!! Thanks JohnnyF and Bob for sorting out the venue and for everything that you and everyone else did to make it a good meet. It was great to be able to put faces to names etc. Look forward to the next one.

Beth and Ray


----------



## bjderbys

Hi we have arrived home from a brilliant weekend at the Southport rally, many thanks to Johnny and Bob for there hard work in organizing the venue. Also a big hi to all our new motorhome friends that made us welcome. (hope to see you all again soon)

John & Christine and (Alice)


----------



## sprokit

> . . it just goes to show that there IS an interest for meetings this side of the country.
> I'll have to investigate the possibility of organizing another 'meet' at Carrog not too far from Llangollen.


Hi folks

Made it home, after a bit of a detour via Blackpool and Fleetwood, well, you've got to say you looked at the lights (even if they're switched off) if you're down that way 8).

Thanks to those who did the hard work organising things.

Agree with Vic - meets on this side and this far up are few and far between - will look forward to the next "northern" rally - who knows, Angi might even get the New Year one up and running.

And Vic - if you organise the Carrog 'meet' Lynne says we'll join you.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## jamiealana

*just arrived back in scotland*

LIKE TO THANK JOHNNY F & BOB For a great weekend in southport and everyone who made us welcome at our first outing with motorhome facts,think little JAMIEALANA loved the sing along and the dancing at the karoake on friday night,hope every one got home ok and look forward to meeting u all again soon ALAN & BOBBY


----------



## 104901

Hiya All 

I'm home - MH washed and back in storage, its been recalled (yes I've read the threads) so I'll get the other few niggles sorted out - don't know when I'll get round to that though. 

Was lovely meeting & talking to you all.

Thanks Johnny F and Bob for your help with the water - I didn't get wet at all this time. 

When Tom sends me the pictures he took I'll finally be able to do my avatar


----------



## RichardandMary

Hi All
We have arrived home safe & would like to thank Johnny & Bob for organizing a great rally & also Paul for the music on Friday & Saturday
night.

Regards

R/M


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Johnny & Bob keep up the good work and get something organised for next year please up north we need more folks like you doing rallies and meets.

Jacquie


----------



## 97932

Thanks Johnny and Bob for organizing a Northern Meet Enjoyed ourselves and meet load of nice folk.Hope to see you all again soon when there is another Northern Meet. At Summerwood now for a weeks holiday and a visit to NEC.

Joan and Peter


----------



## 94055

Hi All,
Nice to meet old and new friends. Excellent rally Bob, Babs and Johhny and Shirley.
I have put a photo album in the rallies section for you both. Others feel free to add your pics. If already sorted no probs just get someone to move my pics. 
Pity I was not well enough to meet you all.

sanj

Steve and Jan

>>Album Here<<


----------



## Leapy

Thanks to all for making the weekend so enjoyable-wife happy with her shopping and I enjoyed the social side!!!!
Good to meet old friends and new- shame about weather on Saturday
Hope to see you again soon 
Leapy-Pete and Pauline


----------



## 106950

It was our first rally, so we didn't know what to expect, or what would be expected of us.... but we found it all very relaxing, and friendly. Bad weather meant we couldn't get to meet you all, but we met a few, and we are looking forward to meeting you all next time... 

Southport was a great venue. Thanks to Bob, Babs and Johhny and Shirley for organizing it.

Where are we going next???

Steve and Angie


----------



## davenlyn

Thanks Johnny and Bob for a smashing rally, we had a great time and were pleased to have met so many new friends. Looking forward to the next one.  

Dave and Lynne


----------



## Drummer

vicdicdoc said:


> I'm home ! . .
> A good turnout for a good weekend, many thanks to the organizers and a big Hi to everyone [incase I missed saying it to anyone] . . it just goes to show that there IS an interest for meetings this side of the country.
> I'll have to investigate the possibility of organizing another 'meet' at Carrog not too far from Llangollen.


If you can stand a day visitor & photographer, I'm up for that one again, no problems. :wink: 
Not too deep into winter, Vic, I hope :lol:


----------



## Bryan

Well we got home about 3pm also after a detour through Preston town centre (thanks tomtom(!)).

Great to have a rally/meet in this area, meant we could attend without a 3 hour drive on a Friday night :lol: 

Thanks for organising this get-together Johnny and Bob we look forward to the next one you organise  

We loved the opportunity to catch up with our friends and the chance to make new friends and to both these groups we say 'Hi' and thanks for making the weekend very enjoyable, despite the weather.

Hope to see you all soon!

Bryan and Suzy


----------



## 103066

We're back safe and sound, great rally, and great to meet more new people, and to put faces to names on some 'old' ones :wink: 
First time I've ever seen Karaoke at a rally too! Thanks for organising a great weekend Johnny & Bob


----------



## seaviews2

*Southport Meet*



Wendy and I had a great time, thanks to Johnny and Bob and some new friends we made. Excellent, can't wait for the next meet....

But was there any need for Johnny and Bob to cavort like this? See:

http://www.jibjab.com/starring_you/receipt/1501558


----------



## Bryan

*Re: Southport Meet*



seaviews2 said:


> Wendy and I had a great time, thanks to Johnny and Bob and some new friends we made. Excellent, can't wait for the next meet....
> 
> But was there any need for Johnny and Bob to cavort like this? See:
> 
> http://www.jibjab.com/starring_you/receipt/1501558


Oh My God!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

That is brilliant!

Well done


----------



## 104901

ROFPML :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sennen523

Hello All,
Just a special thanks to Johnny and Bob for their time in organising a great rally in Southport. This was our first MHF rally. Thanks, labshack, davenlyn and LadyJ for all your help. Hope to see you all soon.

Al and Jan.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Patrick, you crazyman thats the funniest thing i have seen for years, well done.

Glad you all enjoyed the rally and i think JohnnyF and me could improve on that for the next one.

If anyone is interested in an informal meet for the ladies to do some Christmas shopping (ugh) in our world famous Lord Street a few of us will be in the same place on the weekend of the 13th/14th Dec.

Bob


----------



## zoro

Hi folks
Jo and I would like to thank Johnny & Bob for organizing a great rally and not forgetting Paul for the music on Friday & Saturday night.

Once again it was really nice to see fellow motorhomers and what a grand bunch of folks you all are. 

Thanks for arranging the photo album Steve when I have sorted the good from the bad and decided what to do with the ugly I will post them. 

In the mean time lets have a look at the karaoke winner 

Steve & Jo F


----------



## nukeadmin

well from the photos and from the posts you all seemed to have a superb time, my thx goes out to Johnny & Bob for taking on the mantle of responsibility for organising this event  may they organise many more


----------



## 92859

*Southport*

Greetings,

Great video snip Patrick!! just shows how agile the famous pair are! 

We got home last night about 5.45 pm, totally shattered, journey home was OK but tiring, after we got the main gear out of the van it was time to hit the sack.

Great time, thanks to Johnny and Bob for their sterling work in organising this rally in a very good spot, also to Paul for his great music.

Good to meet old friends and some new ones, looking forward to our next rally or meet.

Had to empty the van today as it has now been picked up by Brownhills and gone down to Newark for some work to be carried out, should be finished by the weekend.

Keep well y'all!!


----------



## geraldandannie

Loved the video clip!

If that's what went on, I'm kinda glad I missed it  

Gerald


----------



## musicman

:lol: Arrived back home safe from a great rally in Southport.
No need to thank me for the music I enjoyed doing it for you all, as you were all a great crowd.
Pity about the weather but it did not dampen any bodys spirits. They were still 40 proof.
Enjoyed the video clip of Bob and Johnny on the beach in Southport.
Thanks to you both and everyone for a great weekend.
Regards Paul (Musicman) Sue :wav:


----------



## jamiealana

*big thanks paul*

great sounds paul your choice of music was really good made it a great weekend jamiealana thinks your the bee,s and eeeze,


----------



## Velvettones

hi all - likewise we arrived home yesterday - after a nice detour through manchester and stockport city centres (yay)

had a fantastic time - for those of you who missed the end of our tale, the water heater started working saturday afternoon - then i left our outside light on that night and we awoke to a flat battery in the morning (although i'm sure thats not what flattened it) so the heater turned itself off  

now showered and clean again - looking forward to the next one

for those who saw Toni polish off a whole bottle of Malibu saturday night - she is still claiming she doesn't drink much, and is completely mortified. still awoke without hangover craving sausage sarnies though

Mark and Toni


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Hi all. Just got back... I know Hymers are slowwwwwww... not.

We stopped on for a few days of R and R and more drink.

Thanks to everyone that attended it was a great rally and it was you lot that made it great. A rally/meet is nothing without the people who attend them and attend you did... 40 MHs on the first night and 39 MHs on the second.. Kipper where did you sneek off to??

Shirl and I had a great time and like has been said thanks to Paul (Musicman) for the music and a must mention for the Brighouse lot... Whatever you were drinking make mine a double next time. Lovely people and daft as a box of frogs. Did you find your way to Riversway Leisure???

It was great to put faces to names.

Are you on the mend Steve ottytrain5: ottytrain5: ottytrain5: ottytrain5: 

Might be looking at another one in May, same venue.

Thanks again to all for making it a success.

Johnny and Shirl F


----------



## Velvettones

last week in may good for us - are we going for a bit longer this time though - so much to do so little time


----------



## 94055

Johhny, well done again to you all. 
As to the well question, i will give you a clue. This happens about 15 times a day    Steve


----------



## zoro

Might be looking at another one in May, same venue.
Johnny and Shirl F[/quote]

That's sounds like another winner to me 8) 8)

PS Have put more pictures in album.
Steve F


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Just put some pictures in the album..

Southport 2007

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Nice piccies Johnny, hope you enjoyed your few extra days in Southport sorry we missed you as we went down to the NEC to look around and to nobble the new CEO of Brownhills, it's funny but as soon as you ask to speak to the CEO how things start moving along again, (sorry i am rambling off topic).

Looking forward to some meets soon and maybe see you down on the beach one nice weekend.

Bob


----------



## SidT

Many thanks to Johnie and Bob. we had a great weekend meeting old friends and acquiring new ones.
May sounds good as long as its early as we go over to France May/June
Cheers Sid & Shirl.


----------



## 94415

Well, we finally got home last night! Spent some time in North Wales then in Lancaster after leaving Southport on the Tuesday. Thanks to everyone for the company, nice to see you all and we'll look forward to meeting up again somewhere. Special thanks to Johnny and Bob for the organisation and Paul for the music.
Great pics, too!


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Glad you enjoyed it Phil.

Hope to see you next time.

Johnny F


----------

